# Dual nationality for coming baby



## annej (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello,

I'm new to the site and forum and have been looking through some really useful advice you've all posted in the past.

I was wondering if anyone could help me with my question.
I'm British (been living in Italy for 12 years) and my partner's Italian. Our first baby is on the way, due in October, and I'd really like the baby to have dual nationality. 

Does anyone know how to go about this?

Thanks

Anne


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

annej said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to the site and forum and have been looking through some really useful advice you've all posted in the past.
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome & congrats!!

here's a link to Consular birth registration where it tells you all about registering your baby with the British Embassy

I've only had a quick look, but can't see anything about dual nationality - but for sure if you contact them they'll be able to tell you


when you've found out - would you come back& tell us? I'm sure you won't be the last poster to want to do this


----------

